# How to add PVC pipes on side of trailer



## braden (May 18, 2015)

I currently have a boat and trailer set up that works pretty well for me. I have side guides, trailer lights, etc. The problem is that I cannot really see the boat or trailer when backing down the ramp to launch the boat. I was thinking about adding vertical PVC pipes to the trailer as a visual marker only. I have two main options that I am considering, but am open to any other options also. Here are the two current options:

1. Get some smaller pvc pipes (maybe one inch?) and just keep them in the back of the truck. Temporarily strap them to the side (maybe with bungee cord?) for launching the boat only, and then take them down for towing.

2. Get some larger pvc pipe (not sure on what size). Drill two holes through both the pvc pipe and the metal vertical arm the supports the horizontal side guide and then run stainless bolts through these holes (mainly to keep the pvc pipe from dropping down). Then secure the pvc pipe along the same vertical arm with two stainless steel U bolts.

Please let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## canadian omc (May 18, 2015)

If your only using them for backing up to the launch, I'd go with with your first option. BTW :WELCOME:


----------



## braden (May 18, 2015)

Sounds good to me. Thanks!


----------



## richg99 (May 18, 2015)

Well, I agree that, if you are only looking to add visibility for launching, your quick fix choice is a good one. 

I'd get a little more refined by adding some snap-on pieces (perhaps the next size larger PVC, cut about to two inches and sliced in the middle. That arrangement should allow you to quickly snap the smaller PVC in and not have to mess with wrapping bungees while people are trying to launch behind you.

Or, you could probably just put some poles on big suction cups and attach the cups to the stern deck of your boat.

Personally, I use the PVC guide-ons for far more than just visual guides. When trying to recover a boat with a side current or side winds....... having some 2 inch PVC poles help direct my boat onto the trailer is a good thing. 

Your situation may not call for that, though. regards, richg99


----------



## braden (Jun 19, 2015)

For now, I am just going to use the little one inch pvc. I found that I can just wedge them in on the outside of my side guides. It takes about 5 seconds. My dad gave me some large brackets that I will eventually use to mount some 2 inch pvc. But I will have to put that on the back burner because I am ready to stop with the projects and start with the fishing!


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Jun 19, 2015)

I was thinking of this after a trip earlier this week (thinking I'd backed the trailer in straight and finding it cocked). The verticals that hold my side bunks are channels - 3/4" PVC pipe will just fit inside the channels. Great - except the flare of the hull won't allow the pipe to go in. My alternative will be (at least to try) to use SS hose clamps to clamp 3/4" PVC to the outside of the channels. This puts the pipe far enough away from the gunnel so it can sit in a vertical position, without any bending.

Not sure how the 3/4" PVC will do while riding down the freeway - there will only be about 3' unsupported. If it whips around too much I'll try 1".


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 11, 2015)

Instead of PVC pipes how about bicycle flags? You could mount one on each side of the light bracket. They are flexible so if you were to hook them on something they would just bend out of the way and snap back.


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Jul 23, 2015)

Saw the bicycle flag suggestion and thought I'd try that. Walmart on-line showed 5" bicycle flags at a little over $8 each. Went to my local store and they didn't carry them. 

While checking out, in the garden department, my wife wanted some plant stakes. Picked up a couple for her and noticed they had 6' long stakes at $1.87 each. These are green plastic coated steel stakes, about 3/8" diameter. They slip right in to the channel that supports my side bunks. I'll add some flagging tape (Home Depot) to the top for visibility and, hopefully, my trailer will no longer disappear when backing down the ramp for retrieval.

Based on using these stakes in my landscaping, over the years, they'll probably rust after a couple of years in the marine environment. But, at $1.87 replacement cost, no problem.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 23, 2015)

Tractor Supply sells fiberglass rods used for electric fences. About $1.75 each. I think the length was five feet, but I don't remember. richg99

p.s. I made a "stick anchor" for my kayak out of one.


----------

